# I present to you: *drum roll pls* FRIDA :D



## FernandoTheBetta (5 mo ago)

Her name is _drum roll pls_ FRIDA. My furry (well kinda), finless Chipin (Chihuahua + Mini Pinscher). She is 2 years old and loves hanging out with my mom and with my cat! Also, she loves tanking the sun.

(Sorry if I cannot post an image right now, but my BFC is not really working. Here’s an album link I made a few months ago in case you want to see her:
My dog Frida )


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

What a Cutie!!
Frida is super sweet and possibly ruling the family with her cuteness and character?!


----------



## FernandoTheBetta (5 mo ago)

Feanor said:


> What a Cutie!!
> Frida is super sweet and possibly ruling the family with her cuteness and character?!


She is! She is the supreme boss! No one can stand up to her ruling!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Love her!


----------

